# what are you waiting for!?



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

So I've come to like the people in this group! Very good group of people that love to learn and teach others. BUT, what the [email protected] are you waiting for!? Most seam to think that when the shtf they are just going to start a farm. Forgive me while i chuckle because it isn't that easy. It has taken me my lifetime to get to a self sustainable level with my farm. I believe your hearts are in the right place i just dont think you understand how damb near impossible it will be to start a farm in the shtf situation. Don't wait! START NOW! Please for your own good start now! Plus by starting now you can stop eating poison from the grocery stores and it will taste way better. Farming isn't easy and there is so much more to it than just growing plants and animals. Get the hard lessons over with now because in the shtf those lessons can mean life or death.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Most humans make life choices based on their emotions. (IMHO).

When a male see a young woman with a hour glass figure in a tight leather outfit with body parts overflowing he takes a deep breath. The smell of her leather reminds him of the smell of a new vehicle. So he goes car shopping even through there is nothing wrong with his present car.

A medical concern and the Doctor tells us to stop smoking, exercise, change our eating habits or else. So on the way home we buy an exercise bike and some healthy food. A week or a month later when the scare has worn off we are back with our old habits and the exercise bike is used to hang the laundry on.

A woman is concerned about becoming a "Old Maid" so she watches her weight, a little silicon to enhance the bikini. Laughs at her date's jokes. Plans a wedding to make her girlfriends jealous and proved that she "Has it made". Then the chocolate cream Bonbons, followed with what bikini what date night?

Laid off from work. Start a household budget. Worried about your consumer debt as soon as you find a job you swear to pay off the debts ASAP. Find a job, you'll get back to the budget later and that new boat is on sale and the payments are only $$ for xx months.

And a few...

Know that a new car would be nice BUT the old one is practical, reliable and borrowing money would make them a slave to their employer whims.

Live a health life style, doesn't use her body as bait and is honest with others.

Lives within their means. Save 10%, Tithe 10% and base their life style on the the remaining.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I am admittedly not a farmer and my skills will need development, but I am not starting from scratch either. I am part owner of a farm (40 miles away from my house) that is run by relatives and hired hands. A farm I spent much of my youth at picking rocks, stacking bails, helping milk cows, harvesting gardens, canning veggies, making jams/jellies, hunting, etc. I am 10 years away from retirement and my wife is 20. That decade in between will likely result in my spending a whole lot more time at the family farm. 

For now we buy our meat from local grass fed beef and natural pork producers, we buy fresh poultry and eggs, we buy straight from the hive honey, we get our produce from a food co-op and farmer's markets, we don't eat processed foods and we rarely eat out. We also do not smoke, do not consume alcohol and very rarely take medications. I don't even drink Coke Zero anymore (even though I miss it). My only poison is lead, in the form of bullets.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Sentry18 said:


> I am admittedly not a farmer and my skills will need development, but I am not starting from scratch either. I am part owner of a farm (40 miles away from my house) that is run by relatives and hired hands. A farm I spent much of my youth at picking rocks, stacking bails, helping milk cows, harvesting gardens, canning veggies, making jams/jellies, hunting, etc. I am 10 years away from retirement and my wife is 20. That decade in between will likely result in my spending a whole lot more time at the family farm.
> 
> For now we buy our meat from local grass fed beef and natural pork producers, we buy fresh poultry and eggs, we buy straight from the hive honey, we get our produce from a food co-op and farmer's markets, we don't eat processed foods and we rarely eat out. We also do not smoke, do not consume alcohol and very rarely take medications. I don't even drink Coke Zero anymore (even though I miss it). My only poison is lead, in the form of bullets.


I would say your covered. Plus you have actual experience to fall back on. Mine is dr.pepper....... I love it but only drink it once in a very great while.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I hear ya. Not feasible for everyone though. I focus more on prepping than homesteading. I would love to have a self sufficient farm but I have to work, I have a wife that doesnt want to homestead in a remote location, my family all lives around here, gonna have a kid this year. 

I agree having a self sufficient farm is the best way to prep for a bad scenario. I think its just as important to prepare for nothing happening as it is to hedge your bets against disaster. 

Unless I can get my family to agree go move to a farm and change their lives Im stuck because they are the priority. In the meantime I prepare for bad times as best I can. There is more than one way to skin a cat. I hope to have enough preps to allow a severe adjustment period in a truly bad scenario. 

I have places to go,ways to get there, have prepared for a long period of non production, and have a solid network of reliable, knowledgeable people I trust. I spend my free time learning skills that will help. Thats about all I can do at the moment. Ill be far better off than most for a good amount of time. Beyond that Ill just play the cards Im dealt till Im down to my last one. 

Maybe not the best answer but its the best one for me right now. Not everyone has a life situation that allows picking up and homesteading.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Your right. But i believe you ate prepped to meetup with farm types. I more ment it for those who plan to farm. But even you could keep a chicken or two. 10mins a day and you have a great source of protein, eggs. A little running ag even on the smallest scale can help. Even if you live in a box in nyc you can still grow food. Im just saying consider it...


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

RedBeard said:


> So I've come to like the people in this group! Very good group of people that love to learn and teach others. BUT, what the [email protected] are you waiting for!? Most seam to think that when the shtf they are just going to start a farm. Forgive me while i chuckle because it isn't that easy. It has taken me my lifetime to get to a self sustainable level with my farm. I believe your hearts are in the right place i just dont think you understand how damb near impossible it will be to start a farm in the shtf situation. Don't wait! START NOW! Please for your own good start now! Plus by starting now you can stop eating poison from the grocery stores and it will taste way better. Farming isn't easy and there is so much more to it than just growing plants and animals. Get the hard lessons over with now because in the shtf those lessons can mean life or death.


This is one reason I'm moving "permanently" to the BOL next year...whether the SHTF or not, I've still got to be self-sufficient. Put in the garden, learn how to take care of the animals, do the million and one things that need to be done on a regular basis. Was raised on a farm, but that was a looooonnnngggg time ago, and from what I remember, EVERYONE, including us kids, pretty much worked from sunup to sundown to keep the place running. Going to school was actually a "break" from the "work!!" Moving to the BOL next year, before any SHTF scenario jumps off (well, I hope it don't jump off in the next year, anyway) will give me a chance to see if I can "still do this!" I'd much rather have a self-sufficient little "farm," than to be looking forward to years of frickin' MREs, if the SHTF. MREs are OK, but boy would they get boring after the first few months (or maybe even weeks!). If things work out OK, there will be two of us there, both "old timers," and we both know life ain't easy, and reality can be a b&$#h!!


----------



## Oomingmak (Feb 26, 2015)

RedBeard.......you are correct. 

I find that people in general are often in love with an idea, but they will only go so far and the majority will stop short of leaving their comfort zone. An individual really has to be adventurous by nature to take the plunge and completely change their life style. Leaving the security of a steady job in suburbia with a pay check every other week, leaving friends and family, leaving pizza delivery and the drive through at McDonald's, leaving the mega 24 hour/ seven days a week grocery store quickly loses its appeal when faced with the uncertainty of the "farm" and no real safety net.

For most living on a farm and prepping never go beyond the fun of talking about it and having a few extra rolls of toilet paper and canned goods in the cupboard. The fact is that very few actually want the change of life style bad enough to actually make it happen............and you do have to MAKE IT HAPPEN. 

I always hear the same old lines. Oh just 15 more years until I reach maximum pension from my job. Oh the kids don't want to leave their friends and school they are use to so I plan on making the change when they graduate. Oh the wife isn't real keen on the idea of being away from the family and, is their any place to get your nails and hair done out there?

Truthfully the planning needs to have started way back before you even pick a mate. If the person you choose to be your life partner doesn't lean in the right direction to begin with and have a lot of the same interests, then you are probably never going to take the plunge.

Sadly, I see many of the couples/families who do take the plunge end up in separation or divorce. One half manages to talk the other half into taking the leap and they buy a farm or some land in a remote rural setting. The half that got talked into it very quickly realizes that their fears were correct and it is not how they want to live. They pack their bags one day and return "home" to family and friends and the familiar urban environment, the other half either decides to get a divorce and follow the dream or tucks their tail between their legs and heads back to the old life.

Another issue with making the switch to a rural farm and remote setting is an individuals ability to tolerate being isolated and the solitude. If you are a "people" person and you have to be constantly entertained by background noise, idle meaningless chatter, and constantly updating your profile and daily activities on a mobile electronic device.......well you better just forget it. 

So many people now cannot handle solitude and they are not comfortable in their own skin, with their thoughts. They have to have a continuous stream of contact, even if 99% of it is just meaningless drivel. They are unable to enjoy quiet contemplation, the joy of working with their hands, and the quiet companionship of like minded individuals and the four footed companions who are only capable of providing comfort with their presence.

Fortunately my partner in life has the same outlook on life and similar interests. We rarely have to convince each other about anything, as we usually view it the same way. Our individual skill sets compliment each other and "going to town" usually results in a good natured quarrel of why the other should be the one that has to go to town so that they can stay home on the farm.  If you don't feel like that then it is probably not the environment you are suited for.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

RedBeard said:


> Your right. But i believe you ate prepped to meetup with farm types. I more ment it for those who plan to farm. But even you could keep a chicken or two. 10mins a day and you have a great source of protein, eggs. A little running ag even on the smallest scale can help. Even if you live in a box in nyc you can still grow food. Im just saying consider it...


I cant keep chickens or even have a garden in my current home. We are looking for a different property but it wont be a farm. I will however be able to do some of that (chickens, goats, and a large enough garden to provide a significant portion of our food). Im not completely ignorant about farming. I worked tobacco farms that had cattle and food production for the household in a 3rd world country that didnt allow farm machinery into the country (because it took all the local jobs away) for years. Im very aware of the hard work it takes and capable of doing the work. Im sure the experience in a different climate wont be as valuable as local knowledge but I wont be starting from scratch if it comes to that.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I should point out that not everyone believes the S will HTF or at least not to the degree where we will revert to a century old lifestyle. Most of what I prep and plan for is not a catastrophic life changing event where rule of law and established society will permanently crumble, the world markets will close forever, governments will cease to exist and I will be riding horses instead of driving Tahoes. I prep for events ranging from 24 hours to perhaps a year or so. Not because I think all the aforementioned will come to be but because I want to be able to ride out everything that I believe could happen without air or assistance. Because no matter what happens, aid and assistance will be insufficient. The family farm and my future there is based more on the fact that when I wrap up my career of having to solve people's problems, hunting the wicked and regulating human behavior, I don't want to be around people anymore (or around them as little as possible).


----------



## Danil54 (May 8, 2017)

Living on the farm takes a lot of commitment and you better have a close net family with a strong bond to one another. For some it brings us closer together but for others o e will resent the other for bringing them into this type of life and trying tone self sufficient. 

I do agree that the people who think they are going to change over night and automatically be successful with growing and caring for your own food really need hands on experience. It takes time to get your soil right and that is under the best of circumstances where you can go out and buy what will be added in to break up or alter pH levels. It takes time to grow which means you better have something as an alternative until it can be harvested. Then you better have a way to keep it from going bad. Canning, dehydrating, potting,whatever your favorite method, but know the how to's. Some can be learned from books, but hands on is necessary for gardening and livestock. Just cause an animal was considered hardy in one state, doesn't mean they won't be suspectable to diseases in another. You need to be able to diagnosed and help your animals cause lots of places don't have a large animal vet around and if your lucky enough to have one in your area, it can be next week before they are available. Just some things we have had to learn from our experiences


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

We have no plans to "farm". Some of us don't have to change what we are doing. We have a larger property we are going to move to when hubby retires but that doesn't mean we aren't already taking care of ourselves. We only have 2 acres here but raise more veggies than we can eat, rabbits, chickens and goats along with the occasional pig. Our weak spots here are privacy, the ability to grow enough feed and need for electric for the well.


----------



## DrPrepper (Apr 17, 2016)

Some of us do not have the means or ability to become full-fledged farmers. My husband and I could not manage the heavy labor involved in running a major farming operation, and I work full time. BUT - that doesn't mean we can't survive in a SHTF situation. We have access to water (along with the tools and knowledge to keep it potable), we have a backyard garden that could be expanded, and a healthy stock of seeds in the event expansion was needed. I know how to sew, cook from scratch, do carpentry, and all sorts of other skills - in addition to being able to provide medical services to others in my little circle. My husband and I are both shooters, and hunting is excellent in this area. With a lake only 3 blocks away, fishing is pretty good, too. We have like-minded neighbors who also have skills to share, and so even without a huge farm, I think we would be OK. The key thing now is to practice skills to keep up our abilities, and to think of everything we do/ use in a day and what we can do in its place if we did not have access. I think the only thing we are lacking that we are trying to figure out is how to sneak chickens in without the homeowners association knowing we have them! I have a friend who has chickens, and we have already worked out a trade- but we have the HOA obstacle to overcome. When the SHTF, though, who cares about the HOA!


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

We now live on 10 acres but we will not be doing any farming. I will plant a few potatoes and some onions and that will likely be the extent of my garden. My lovely wife and I both grew up on farms and we had our own large garden for some time. We are mostly done with that business now. 
I doubt that the USA will suffer a complete collapse where a person will have to grow all their own food. Yes it could happen but I am not a believer that it will happen. I have food stored and I have the ability and knowledge to harvest wild animals and fish in the area if I need to. 
For younger people or others with the land and interest then by all means, be a homesteader/farmer. Wife and I have been there/done that already. Now we will just relax, inventory our preps, watch the elk through the rifle scope, and see what life brings us.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I already ranch and grow a garden both of which produce a lot of our food, I can also fix or build pretty much anything when the supply runs out, if I don't age out first


----------



## phideaux (Nov 7, 2015)

hiwall said:


> We now live on 10 acres but we will not be doing any farming. I will plant a few potatoes and some onions and that will likely be the extent of my garden. My lovely wife and I both grew up on farms and we had our own large garden for some time. We are mostly done with that business now.
> I doubt that the USA will suffer a complete collapse where a person will have to grow all their own food. Yes it could happen but I am not a believer that it will happen. I have food stored and I have the ability and knowledge to harvest wild animals and fish in the area if I need to.
> For younger people or others with the land and interest then by all means, be a homesteader/farmer. Wife and I have been there/done that already. Now we will just relax, inventory our preps, watch the elk through the rifle scope, and see what life brings us.


This ^^^ is really close to where my wife and I are....

I really got too much land, only for hunting, 
Maybe growing a few things if we are up to it,

We are over run with all kinds of wild game...

Jim


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

I have to agree that traditional farming is out of reach for most people. Lack of resources (money) lack of farming knowledge, and the physical ability to work 12 to 18 hour days doing hard physical labor makes moving out to start a farm impractical. I am too old and too physically decrepit to even contemplate such a life choice. 

The "Tin Hat House" is my modern day compromise. Aquaponics still requires knowledge but not to the same extreme as standard farming. Less labor, less land required and less capital required. A small orchard will provide the vitamin requirements, again minimal daily labor requirements. Berry bushes and bees will finish out the food planning. Any game animals obtained is a bonus. Goats and / or a couple of sheep may be added but are not included as of now. A bamboo growth is also included as eventual possible building material and also as a perimeter screen. This will all be accomplished in phases as time and money permit. 

The "THH" project is not intended to preserve my survival, it is for the survival of my sons and their families and future generations. Yes, it could all come crashing down before it is completed but that is the best I can do now. I started too late in life regarding the possibility of a SHTF disaster. For now, I do the best I can, while still attempting to have a life I can enjoy. We each must evaluate our current options and then do what we can. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

I do small scale farming at home and BOL. I made serious gardening mistakes at both locations this year. Won't get much this year, my own fault. Chickens and turkeys are really doing well. Tons of eggs, able to give away plenty to my support group as well as my neighbors. I'm glad I've made mistakes over the years and learned when our survival doesn't depend on my farming. I'm really working on wild plant foraging. Chickens are easier.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

Hiwall....."I doubt that the USA will suffer a complete collapse where a person will have to grow all their own food. Yes it could happen but I am not a believer that it will happen. I have food stored and I have the ability and knowledge to harvest wild animals and fish in the area if I need to."

I sure hope you are right! A complete melt-down would take DECADES for any kind of recovery. My own personal opinion is that it's not the foreigners we have to worry about in the long run....it's the possibility of riots getting out of control and kicking off a "race war" like the so-called "Black spokespeople" keep pushing for. If the "rioters" ever start coming OUT of the ghettos and inner cities and invading "White neighborhoods" with their robbing, raping, murdering, looting, arson, the U. S has seen a bad day.....the reaction from "Whites" would be pretty much instantaneous and not pretty. I worry more about the "Black radicals," than some idiot like Kim Jong Un, or the potential for war with Iran.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Pessimistic2 said:


> Hiwall....."I doubt that the USA will suffer a complete collapse where a person will have to grow all their own food. Yes it could happen but I am not a believer that it will happen. I have food stored and I have the ability and knowledge to harvest wild animals and fish in the area if I need to."
> 
> I sure hope you are right! A complete melt-down would take DECADES for any kind of recovery. My own personal opinion is that it's not the foreigners we have to worry about in the long run....it's the possibility of riots getting out of control and kicking off a "race war" like the so-called "Black spokespeople" keep pushing for. If the "rioters" ever start coming OUT of the ghettos and inner cities and invading "White neighborhoods" with their robbing, raping, murdering, looting, arson, the U. S has seen a bad day.....the reaction from "Whites" would be pretty much instantaneous and not pretty. I worry more about the "Black radicals," than some idiot like Kim Jong Un, or the potential for war with Iran.


The radicals of which you speak are a small minority. The majority of _their_ supporters are willing to hold a sign and shout at people, but they want the easiest life possible with lots of gov't handouts. And even more people of color could care less as they are too busy working, going to college, living their lives, etc. While the former wants a war, their supporters just want very short terms outbursts followed by a restoration of their freebies. I don't think they would go to war if that meant all work and no pay days. Let's not forget many of the rioters are actually being bused in and paid to riot. Meaning they haven't even been able to radicalize enough people to get the job done without bringing in more help. And conveniently they also seem to be rioting in places where the police are told not to intervene. It's all just a big show for the media and the sheeple.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Just want to make sure that everyone is aware that this isn't an attack on those who don't farm. Just want to make sure that's understood. Been some great post here and its fun to learn more about you guys. Now it's been said that not everyone has the abilities or space to farm. That's horse sh$t. And just because you only have 2 tomato plants and a chicken some say they aren't farming, again horse poop. Everyone has the ability to farm. It just depends on what you want. Heck if you have a fish tank you can grow a ton of food. For those that don't want to farm im not trying to convenience you, you have your plans and im sure they are good. This is more about those who want to but haven't yet. I will say that i do believe everyone should farm. School should teach kids the basics of farming. A country full of people who can feed themselves is nore powerful than one can image. To feed yourself requires less effort and space than most people realize, but yes effort and space is still required.


----------



## Danil54 (May 8, 2017)

It is amazing what you can grow in limited spaces. . . square foot gardening, vertical and even pots. Not everyone is physically capable or have the means to "farm" and that is OK. There are other options. There is always the already made "survival food." Most cities will even allow for a couple chickens in the backyard if you choose to do so. Just don't have the Crower and your fine. I even have a friend that keeps a couple milk goats in her backyard in the city. . .that is their choice and not for everyone. 

I think the whole point is, if a person feels the need that they will have to do whatever in the future to survive, practice those skills now. . . and not just talk about it cause real life may not be exactly what you are expecting. With this being a prepared society forum, I think the majority of us probably already do this to a point at least or have done so in the past and have an idea on what it takes

But I have also seen people who think that when they move to a farm everything is going to be peachy king and fail miserably cause they ain't got a clue. . . even read a few stories on here about city folks trying their hand at it. . . buying all babies from the same mother cause they couldn't find it was n their hearts to separate. . Would think this is common sense for the majority, but there are always few. Sorry that was the one I thought of first.

I am still learning skills. . . one I want to try out is soap making. I even have already bought everything to do it. Have read many article and books on how to do it the old fashion way with making your own lye out of ashes, but I have yet to attempt this. And since we want to be as self sufficient as possible one day, this is something that I will just need to plunge both feet in and just do it. Others may just want to buy extra soap and add to their storage. . . that is still being prepared and doing something and not just saying, oh BTW, we might need to think about. . .

Being prepared is key. . . short term or long term, but long term is what we strive for. Not cause I think the world will end tomorrow, but for us its the way of life that we enjoy doing and feel like it is a healthier lifestyle.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

This seems like a good place for this. Click to expand.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I wish I had a small farm and was well practiced. I grew up in a farming community and from farming people. ALL of my ancestors were farmers. My parents had 40 acres until my mother's early death while my dad was a talented farm implement mechanic and electronics repair man until his early death. I spent much time as a child on farms of my extended family.

I recently started following the videos about and by this family. They have lived in Jacksonville, Florida their whole lives and just moved to Arkansas.

There will be hard work. They will make mistakes. But it will be an interesting journey.

The husband revealed in one video that he weighed more than 400 pounds. They have moved to their property and have lived there about 2 months. He has lost 30 pounds and she has lost 20 + pounds.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

weedygarden said:


> I recently started following the videos about and by this family. They have lived in Jacksonville, Florida their whole lives and just moved to Arkansas. There will be hard work. They will make mistakes. But it will be an interesting journey.


Family of 7-8 (not sure), in a 700 sq. ft. cabin? That's gonna be pretty rough!
I wish them all the best, they have the right idea....I just think they're gonna need a MUCH larger cabin!!


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Pessimistic2 said:


> Family of 7-8 (not sure), in a 700 sq. ft. cabin? That's gonna be pretty rough!
> I wish them all the best, they have the right idea....I just think they're gonna need a MUCH larger cabin!!


I totally agree that they will need a much larger cabin, but if you see their children, they are mostly fairly young, so the cabin is doable for several years. They can live like that for a few years, until they get their life on the homestead built up.

My mother grew up in a house that was 12 x 24 with her 4 brothers, 2 sisters and parents. She was in her later teens when they moved a 24 x 24 home onto their ranch. That was twice the size of the previous home, but much nicer. The boys had their own bedroom, instead of sleeping in the attic. The girls always slept in the parents room in both houses.

It reminds me a bit of my family. My parents were remodeling their home, and adding two bedrooms in the oversized second floor that previously was an attic, large enough that we played up there and my parents could walk around. They had built a set of stairs. All four of us shared one bedroom, 2 boys, 2 girls.


----------



## fteter (May 23, 2014)

Honest to goodness truth, I won't ever be a farmer or a rancher. Don't have the knowledge, don't have the skills, and too old and out of shape to hack the hard work. Wish I did, but striking out on that road now is fantasy.

What I do have is a really, really solid high-yield garden plot to supplement my food storage program. And if it ever comes to it, I have some skills that I can swap for food: 1st responder medical (and I know my herbs and natural sources for treatments), communication & electronic repair, and I'm pretty good reloading ammo. This year's goal is to add to the skillset by getting started with shoe making, gun smithing and candle making (yeah, I'm so OCD that I'm not happy unless I'm really busy).


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

fteter said:


> Honest to goodness truth, I won't ever be a farmer or a rancher. Don't have the knowledge, don't have the skills, and too old and out of shape to hack the hard work.


You are a farmer in my book. In fact by definition you definitely are farming if you have a garden. Farm: A farm is an area of land that is devoted primarily to agricultural processes with the primary objective of producing food and other crops; it is the basic facility in food production. Plus you have a wide skill set and the desire to expand your skills, that is every farmer i know. Our society has distorted it's view of what a farming is. Before the capitalist take over of food production, farming was growing food. And what you didn't grow you traded or bought. Our country would be in a better place if we went back to farming roots.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Danil54 said:


> I am still learning skills. . . one I want to try out is soap making. I even have already bought everything to do it. Have read many article and books on how to do it the old fashion way with making your own lye out of ashes, but I have yet to attempt this. And since we want to be as self sufficient as possible one day, this is something that I will just need to plunge both feet in and just do it. Others may just want to buy extra soap and add to their storage. . . that is still being prepared and doing something and not just saying, oh BTW, we might need to think about. . .
> 
> Being prepared is key. . . short term or long term, but long term is what we strive for. Not cause I think the world will end tomorrow, but for us its the way of life that we enjoy doing and feel like it is a healthier lifestyle.


Very healthy and cheaper. Also my wife makes goat milk soap and it is awesome. Works great!


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

RedBeard said:


> Very healthy and cheaper. Also my wife makes goat milk soap and it is awesome. Works great!


Aha! Another use for goats at the BOL! What else goes in it?


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Pessimistic2 said:


> Aha! Another use for goats at the BOL! What else goes in it?


Basic soap is Lye, lard, water. You can use milk and change the lard for any fat but I keep it simple. A soap calculator will tell you how much to use.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Yup and my wife uses coconut oil to.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

terri9630 said:


> Basic soap is Lye, lard, water. You can use milk and change the lard for any fat but I keep it simple. A soap calculator will tell you how much to use.


Soap calculator? There is a calculator for SOAP? :scratch Well, at least I'm finding out how much I don't know!


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Pessimistic2 said:


> Soap calculator? There is a calculator for SOAP? :scratch Well, at least I'm finding out how much I don't know!


I believe it has to do with the lye to fat ratios. Wife know way more than i do about it.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Pessimistic2 said:


> Soap calculator? There is a calculator for SOAP? :scratch Well, at least I'm finding out how much I don't know!


Different fats bond with the Lye differently so you need to make sure you have enough fat so there is no "left over" Lye in the soap to burn you.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Here is a little garden guide...............


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

*Am I on the right track here???*



terri9630 said:


> Different fats bond with the Lye differently so you need to make sure you have enough fat so there is no "left over" Lye in the soap to burn you.


Is this what you are talking about?? :scratch

http://soapcalc.net/calc/soapcalcwp.asp


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Pessimistic2 said:


> Is this what you are talking about?? :scratch
> 
> http://soapcalc.net/calc/soapcalcwp.asp


Wizard, thanks for the link. It is now saved for eternity or as long as my hard drive lasts.


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

We do a tad bit of farming.... I raise critters I hunt trap and fish. If your gonna judge show your cards.


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

hashbrown said:


> We do a tad bit of farming.... I raise critters I hunt trap and fish. If your gonna judge show your cards.


When are you going to get a real farm? :sarcasm1:


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

tmttactical said:


> When are you going to get a real farm? :sarcasm1:


Shhhhh. My wife will have me building more shelves for canned goods! :surrender:


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

tmttactical said:


> Wizard, thanks for the link. It is now saved for eternity or as long as my hard drive lasts.


Hey, I didn't even know there was such a thing until Terri9630 mentioned it!! Then I had to go to Mr. Google!! Who knew??!! (Well, besides Terri...) :scratch


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

Pessimistic2 said:


> Hey, I didn't even know there was such a thing until Terri9630 mentioned it!! Then I had to go to Mr. Google!! Who knew??!! (Well, besides Terri...) :scratch


That is why we are on the forum, for the wise folks to educate us poor old dumbazz folks. I did not know either, when Terri9630 mentioned it, I was hoping the Wizard would jump into action.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

tmttactical said:


> That is why we are on the forum, for the wise folks to educate us poor old dumbazz folks. I did not know either, when Terri9630 mentioned it, I was hoping the Wizard would jump into action.


Hell, I had to start looking....I didn't know if Terri was serious, or pullin' my leg!! :help:


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

hashbrown said:


> We do a tad bit of farming.... I raise critters I hunt trap and fish. If your gonna judge show your cards.


Wow nice set up! You got me beat on the veggies.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Pessimistic2 said:


> Is this what you are talking about?? :scratch
> 
> http://soapcalc.net/calc/soapcalcwp.asp


Yes, that's one. You tell it what type of lye you have and how much of which fat you have and it will tell you how much lye and water to use. Just sub the milk for water if you want to use milk. You can also add fragrance but they trigger my allergies/asthma so I don't.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Pessimistic2 said:


> Hey, I didn't even know there was such a thing until Terri9630 mentioned it!! Then I had to go to Mr. Google!! Who knew??!! (Well, besides Terri...) :scratch


Everyone who makes soap.  Its really easy. Just make sure you have a well ventilated area when you mix the water and lye. The fumes are awful, I do it outside. If you use milk, weigh it out and freeze it first. The lye heats the liquid and will burn the milk if its not frozen.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Pessimistic2 said:


> Hell, I had to start looking....I didn't know if Terri was serious, or pullin' my leg!! :help:


I wouldn't do that. Well, ok I might....


----------



## tmttactical (Nov 23, 2015)

terri9630 said:


> I wouldn't do that. Well, ok I might....


Always fun to tug on a Wizard's beard. Be careful, he has his methods too.


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

tmttactical said:


> Always fun to tug on a Wizard's beard. Be careful, he has his methods too.


Ummmm, how do you know I have a beard? Bo...Bo....Come here BO, what have I told you about accepting snacks from strangers?? Especially devious Lizards...and ESPECIALLY devious, ICE CREAM EATING Lizards....


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

hashbrown said:


> Shhhhh. My wife will have me building more shelves for canned goods! :surrender:


Have you seen this for mason jars? Metal studs.


----------



## Oomingmak (Feb 26, 2015)

Hashbrown.......nice!!

Do you sell right off your property or do you have to haul your produce to a farmers market. 

Man I wish I could grow watermelons here. Never works. Most years we can barely squeak in getting some squash grown. Corn is always a hit and miss some years as well.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Oomingmak said:


> Hashbrown.......nice!!
> 
> Do you sell right off your property or do you have to haul your produce to a farmers market.
> 
> Man I wish I could grow watermelons here. Never works. Most years we can barely squeak in getting some squash grown. Corn is always a hit and miss some years as well.


Same here. They never do well for us


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Pessimistic2 said:


> This is one reason I'm moving "permanently" to the BOL next year...whether the SHTF or not, I've still got to be self-sufficient. Put in the garden, learn how to take care of the animals, do the million and one things that need to be done on a regular basis. Was raised on a farm, but that was a looooonnnngggg time ago, and from what I remember, EVERYONE, including us kids, pretty much worked from sunup to sundown to keep the place running. Going to school was actually a "break" from the "work!!" Moving to the BOL next year, before any SHTF scenario jumps off (well, I hope it don't jump off in the next year, anyway) will give me a chance to see if I can "still do this!" I'd much rather have a self-sufficient little "farm," than to be looking forward to years of frickin' MREs, if the SHTF. MREs are OK, but boy would they get boring after the first few months (or maybe even weeks!). If things work out OK, there will be two of us there, both "old timers," and we both know life ain't easy, and reality can be a b&$#h!!


 A couple of chickens and some containers and a couple garbage cans will give you all the food you need unless you plan to feed a lot of people. Then a about 6 chickens [ if you don't need lots of meat ] few more containers and garbage cans will suffice.

A solar system helps too. Then you can have even more produce from hydroponics if you store some water soluble fertilizers.


----------



## terri9630 (Jun 2, 2016)

Meerkat said:


> A couple of chickens and some containers and a couple garbage cans will give you all the food you need


How?..... I really hate that 10 character minimum.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

I lost you at a couple of chickens and the garbage cans.
What am I doing with them?


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

Oomingmak said:


> Hashbrown.......nice!!
> 
> Do you sell right off your property or do you have to haul your produce to a farmers market.
> 
> Man I wish I could grow watermelons here. Never works. Most years we can barely squeak in getting some squash grown. Corn is always a hit and miss some years as well.


We don't sell anything. That old farm feeds my family my brothers family and my parents its a joint effort between us 9 people plus we give away 100s or probably 1000s of pounds of produce to the community. It was my Grandfathers farm and when he passed we decided we should carry on his legacy.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Meerkat said:


> A couple of chickens and some containers and a couple garbage cans will give you all the food you need unless you plan to feed a lot of people. Then a about 6 chickens [ if you don't need lots of meat ] few more containers and garbage cans will suffice.
> 
> A solar system helps too. Then you can have even more produce from hydroponics if you store some water soluble fertilizers.


If you have chickens then every day they make fresh water soluble fertilizer. Why put all that work into hydroponics when aquaponics gives you vegetables and meat plus it produces it's own fertilizer?


----------

